# Lengths of muzzles ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This thread is for people who have nothing better to do than to talk about their dogs length of muzzle. LOL.

Brody's is 1 inch long. Measured from the tip of his nose to his stop. His muzzle is 4 inches when a tape measure is pulled all the way around it. From the end of his nose to the top of his head is 4 inches.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oo more to do at lunch LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

His muzzle in proportion to his head .....


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been looking everywhere for my soft tape measure the past few months and still havent turned it up, or I would play (guess I fall into the nothing better to do category )! I think Miley might be a contender for longest nose


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omag I need a tape measure

Were proper losers


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww....Brody is such a good boy to let you do that


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I posted this in the other thread by accident, but B's muzzle is 4.5" around, .75" long, Oakley's is 3.25" around, .8 long, Trig's is 5" around and 1.25" long, Laurel's is 5.5" around and 2.25" long!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Oooo I will do my guys when I get in  don't have a soft one tho so will only be length.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella is not quite 8 weeks, but I did it anyway.

The length of her muzzle was about 1 inch. Around was about 3.5 or so, but she didn't like that part so it was more difficult. And the tip of her nose to the top of her head was 2-3 inches, depending on where you mean. The pic you can see for yourself.. 










And yes, she pretty much slept through it. lol.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love= 1 inch long, 4 inch around
Ninja= 1 1/2 inch long, 5 inch around 
Prada=1 1/2 inch long, 5 inch around (i think she hated me wrapping it around had to hold her down lol)

wow crazy glad I measured I thought pradas snout was more babys size ninjas looks way llonger than pradas


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Perrys is just under .75 and 5.25 inches around
Tipsys is .75 and 5 inches around
Lollys is just over .75 and 4.25 inches around 
And poor baby's is 1.5 and 4.75


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Well Alfie would like to warn all the Chi's out there about this new and terrifying implement of torture that Mummy has just used to try to remove his nose.... 

But I managed to check and his muzzle is 1.1 inches in length and about 4 inches around. 

From the side










From above


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Baby-Love= 1 inch long, 4 inch around
> Ninja= 1 1/2 inch long, 5 inch around
> Prada=1 1/2 inch long, 5 inch around (i think she hated me wrapping it around had to hold her down lol)
> 
> wow crazy glad I measured I thought pradas snout was more babys size ninjas looks way llonger than pradas


Its amazing how diffo markings can make them look entirely different! Trigger's muzzle isn't THAT long but it always looks crazy long because of the white markings on his face.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie's is -
Length - 1.1in
Around - 4.5in


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so I had to convert from cm as using abis ruler lmao

Lotus is 2.1cm 0.8 inch in length 

Daisys is 2.4cm 0.9 inch in length

Lotus muzzle and stop


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

But I assume this all depends on the size of the Chihuahua too? I mean for example a 5 lbs Chi could have a longer nose than a 3 lbs Chi, but the actual proportions could be identical, just on a different scale (if that makes sense...)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! The things we come up with when bored 

*Chibi*
¾ “ muzzle
3 ½” around muzzle
Head is 2 “from stop to back of head
8 “ around head from under chin to around head
8 ¼” around head hat wise giving some room not to smoosh eyes LOL! ;-)

*Yoshi*
Muzzle 1 ¼ “
3 ¾” around muzzle
2 “ back of head to stop
8 ¼ “ from around chin to top of head
9 “ if measuring around the top side of his head giving a bit so not to smoosh eyes

I find it very intersting that Yoshi and Chibis head and muzzle are very similiar when measuring but look different?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

RosieC said:


> But I assume this all depends on the size of the Chihuahua too? I mean for example a 5 lbs Chi could have a longer nose than a 3 lbs Chi, but the actual proportions in terms of scale could be identical (if that makes sense...)


That's true!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It seems like lots have similar muzzle lengths but the head shape is soooo different. Bryco has such a pronounced stop that his muzzle looks soooo short. So much shorter than Oakley's, but they were almost identical in length when I measured them, so, I had the same observation?? The length of their mouth also alters the perception of the muzzle in relation to the head.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy 1.5 inch long. 4.5 inch round.








Pixie .8 inch long, 4 inch round








Darcy .8 inch long 4.5 inch round








Poppy 1.1 inch long 4.25 inch round 








Paige about .75 inch long almost 4 inch round


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Darcey's profile reminds me of Bryco! I could just eat Pixie up


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking at the pics of Alfie does he look like he has a good muzzle and stop? I know his muzzle is slightly longer than some people like, but I'm interested to hear if he has a 'good head' otherwise. Not that I plan to show him, just interested as I'm still getting a handle on the finer points of the breed standard.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My lil Pix is ust adorable!

I love paiges face, her stop isnt spot on but i think because her head is so good and her muzzle so short it kind of looks right, if that makes sense?

I looovvveeee Bryco, Id steal him given half the chance!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think their heads come into it if you have a dog with a crap head and a 1 inch muzzle and a dog with a good head and a 1 inch muzzle I'd lay money the good head makes the muzzle look shorter!!

Also te size of the dog makes a huge difference 3lb dog with 1 inch muzzle against 5lb with 1 inch 5lb will look smaller it's all an illusion  

And stops make a huge diff


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not that I wanna mix the teeth thread up BUT I wanted to know what everyones bites are like?? Do the smaller muzzles have more bite problems as ba mouths seem quite common??

Lotus has a very strong scissor bite it hasn't moved once daisys is anterior scissor (they fit in wrong way round :roll I think the girls have average muzzle sizes


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is very undershot. I'm glad his bottom teeth don't show when his mouth is closed. 

If they look 'pouty' where you can really see the bottom lip, then they are likely undershot. If their muzzles look a little pointy and they don't have much underjaw, then you can assume they are overshot. If their tongues stick out, it's usually because they are overshot or they are missing teeth.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Poppys is slightly undershot, Pixies was slightly overshot but its grown together nicely now, darcy, Billy and paige's bites are all fine.

Paiges teeth are not great though, she has some tartar on her baby canines but as they are her baby teeth Im not to worried.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alfie has lovely white, straight looking teeth, his top front teeth scissor over his bottom ones VERY slightly, it really is fractional. There is, however, 1 bottom front tooth that sits slightly crooked and therefore juts out further than the others, but you have to look carefully to notice it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel & Trig are both horribly undershot, Trig worse than Laurel. 

Oakley's bite is level and Bryco has a scissors bite. His is vv close to level but most def scissors haha.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Perry








Tipsy








Lolly








And Baby 









All bites here are good, perry is very close to being level but is the same as bryco, lolly has a few teeth that are a bit messy but all are correct scissor


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I love Perry's head. His muzzle is a bit wider than B's which I like a lot!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I love Perry's head. His muzzle is a bit wider than B's which I like a lot!


Perry has a fat man double chin haha


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi has a strong Scissor bite and he has nice teeth. Yoshi has a scissor bite but horrible teeth (can definately be expected from his breeding although surprised he has a scissor bit).


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey:
Measured from the tip of nose to stop: 1.6 INCH
Measured all way around Muzzle: 4.3 INCH
Measured end of nose to the top of head: 4.3 INCH

Is Honey is proportion? My guess is not


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Omag I need a tape measure
> 
> Were proper losers


LOL yes we are !!


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

My Fifi:
a) Is bleepin' gorgeous, even if she'd be laughed out of a show ring, just because I'm her Mommy
b) Weighs about 6 lb. (don't worry I covered her eyes when I posted that)
c) Has a muzzle that's about an inch and a half long, which is (I think) proportional to her head size and shape, even if it's not "breed standard".

Here's a profile shot for proof:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i'd have to drug leila to get her to let me wrap something around her muzzle. :laughing8: You guys are looney!!! lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FeFiFoFum said:


> My Fifi:
> a) Is bleepin' gorgeous, even if she'd be laughed out of a show ring, just because I'm her Mommy
> b) Weighs about 6 lb. (don't worry I covered her eyes when I posted that)
> c) Has a muzzle that's about an inch and a half long, which is (I think) proportional to her head size and shape, even if it's not "breed standard".
> ...


Lol you're funny.

She's adorable. We might laugh if you said you were GOING to show her...there are some people who do that. But no way no how can anyone in their right mind laughat a momma loving her beautiful baby


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> I think i'd have to drug leila to get her to let me wrap something around her muzzle. :laughing8: You guys are looney!!! lol


hehehehe yep ^^^ loonys!! :hello1:

Honey just looks at me when I come at her with the measuring tape she is such a good girl just sits and wont move, I'm not sure if she is frightened of it or just that she dont care 
With me always playing with the sewing machine trying to make her stuff she is very used to the tape measure!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I honestly thought Paige would have a fit whe i measured her nose, but she was surprisingly calm. Bless her, she gets cuter by the day.

Im so loving this thread!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine just wait for the treat I could turn them inside out if they get food they r happy


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol you're funny.
> 
> She's adorable. We might laugh if you said you were GOING to show her...there are some people who do that. But no way no how can anyone in their right mind laughat a momma loving her beautiful baby


Thanks! I have always tried to be responsible with the wonderful pets I have had in my life. 

For example: I once had a beautiful Basenji puppy. I loved him dearly, he was devilishly handsome and destined for the show ring and as a stud. However, he was very bossy with my toddler daughter, so I sold him to an experienced breeder. Since then all of my pets have been rescues, like Fifi. I don't care what they look like or if they have "papers". 

But for those who do, a retired racing Greyhound is an excellent choice! My other dog is a retired racer, I won't go into details here other than to say that their pedigrees can be traced literally into antiquity online - my retired Grey's goes back to 1812 in Ireland.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

FeFiFoFum said:


> Thanks! I have always tried to be responsible with the wonderful pets I have had in my life.
> 
> For example: I once had a beautiful Basenji puppy. I loved him dearly, he was devilishly handsome and destined for the show ring and as a stud. However, he was very bossy with my toddler daughter, so I sold him to an experienced breeder. Since then all of my pets have been rescues, like Fifi. I don't care what they look like or if they have "papers".
> 
> But for those who do, a retired racing Greyhound is an excellent choice! My other dog is a retired racer, I won't go into details here other than to say that their pedigrees can be traced literally into antiquity online - my retired Grey's goes back to 1812 in Ireland.


thats very good for you


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well I gave it a try..lol. She just kept moving her head but i was able to place it up for a sec. it's less than an inch i believe. No way was i gonna try doing the circumference.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

This is such a fun thread, I will have to attempt to measure later and see what we come up with.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL too funny! With the tape measuring! My girls would let me do it but I'm being lazy so here are pics lolol!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow well aren't we all bored hehe, that was VERY difficult, Rocky was not a co-operative wee doggie lol.

Length of muzzle - 1.25 inches
Around muzzle - 4.5 inches (now that was a LOT of work) 

Heres a few pics minus tape measure, no way was i able to measure and take pics at the same time!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I think this thread was quite interesting and funny too i ended up measuring mine also all under 0.9 so pleasantly surprised!!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here's a decent muzzle shot, during her morning stretch!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

There are 2 things I've noticed so far from this thread...

1) the wider the muzzle, the shorter it looks! Perry and Bryco are good examples I think? B's muzzle is about the same as Oakley's but Oakley's looks much longer because it's very small in circumference?

2) Underbites can make the muzzles look longer. Brody has a tiny muzzle, and Trigger's is longer than Brody's but both look a tiny bit longer when you just glance?? Combined w/ that, Trig's markings are not in his favor LOL LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Here's a decent muzzle shot, during her morning stretch!


It looks very short there!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that was HARD to measure, felt like I was pulling teeth they fought me so hard! But I prevailed and got those coveted measurements!

Faith's muzzle is 1.4" long and 3.75" around. She has an overshot bite.

Glory's muzzle is 1.5" long and 4.25" around. She has a perfect bite.

Photos:

*Faith*









*Glory*









I was pretty surprised since Glory's muzzle "looks" longer but they're almost the same length. I'm also surprised that Glory's is so much wider but it doesn't appear that way when you look at her. Such a fun thread!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo- 1.5" long & 5" around
Matilda 1.75" & 4.5" around
Maxie- 1.25" long & 4.25 around
Maribelle- 1" long & 3.75" around
Maya- 1.2" long & 4" around
Marley- 1.25" long & 5" around


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Now that was HARD to measure, felt like I was pulling teeth they fought me so hard! But I prevailed and got those coveted measurements!
> 
> Faith's muzzle is 1.4" long and 3.75" around. She has an overshot bite.
> 
> ...


I think your girls are great examples of a bit longer muzzle fitting well into a good head and being proportionate too. Esp. Faith! But they both are very proportionate.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ill have to get a cloth measureing tape and try to do busters enjoying reading all yalls differant sizes for chihs


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Cali is 4.4 lbs will be a year old- .75 long, 3 1/2 wide, around head 7.75, nice bite scissor
Ricky is 5 lbs will be 3 yrs old- 1 long, 5 wide and around head 10 (wide head) a slight reverse scissor bite


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keonas is 1.1inch long and 4inch around

edited to add Keona is 4.7lb and has a good bite


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

She is lovely!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thread revival!!!!

Gemma's muzzle is .75 inches long and just under 4 inches around. I was really surprised that her muzzle wasn't wider. I measured several times to make sure I got it right because I thought it should have been more. Her blue mask must make her muzzle look wider than it actually is.

This is the best profile pic I have of Gemma, but it's about a month old:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just want to clone little Gemma so I can have a Gemma of my own. She is just perfection! I LOVE her little muzzle.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I just want to clone little Gemma so I can have a Gemma of my own. She is just perfection! I LOVE her little muzzle.


D'awwww, thank you!  She is exactly what I wanted when I was searching for a puppy. My little dream come true!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Kerrigan is 1 and 1/4 inch long and 4 inches around. She weight a little under 6lbs.

I don't have any great muzzle shots- but here is one from the side









And a front-









P.S. This thread is kinda fun.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just measured B's Half inch long from his stop to tip of nose, and exactly 3 inches around the widest part of his muzzle.
He's 2 years and 4 months old.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I just measured B's Half inch long from his stop to tip of nose, and exactly 3 inches around the widest part of his muzzle.
> He's 2 years and 4 months old.


He's a teeny tiny little guy isn't he!?! 

As soon as I find my soft measuring tape in the mess of packing, I will take Toby's measurements.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> He's a teeny tiny little guy isn't he!?!
> 
> As soon as I find my soft measuring tape in the mess of packing, I will take Toby's measurements.


Yeah, his bite looks good overall as well, he's not overshot or undershot.
when he sleeps his tongue hangs out because his wee muzzle is so short, he also has breathing problems due to the severe muzzle, I actually do not think the extreme short muzzles should be desired, but it's happened to the breed in certain lines due to the desired look in a show ring. I realize pics are hard to judge & pardon the poor quality of my camera phone, (he's snoozing right now in a low light space) but you can see his face right beside my hand and you can see his muzzle length is shorter than my thumb nail! :lol: and I have small hands (my wedding band is a size 3.5) 










This thread has been a really interesting read, I missed it the first time around, thanks for the revival!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If I could find a tape measure I would play but ny Sonny would win Gonzo award


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, this was fun. Actually, only Twiggy put up a fuss and even that wasn't too bad. Some of them I was suprised with, I thought they would be longer or shorter than they were. I just did the chis, left the mixes out of this.

Pepe .75 inch 4 inches around ; 4 pounds, 7 oz 3 years old

Pepper 1.25 inches 4.25 inches around; 5 pounds 9 oz, 2 years old

Babushka .8 inch 4.5 inches around; 5 pounds 10 oz, 10 months old

Billy 1.4 inches 4.6 inches around; 6 pounds 4 oz, 3 years old

Tiko 1.5 inches 4.5 inches around; 4 pounds 10 oz , about 15 years old

Smoke 1.75 inches 7.9 inches around; 8 pounds 11 oz, 2 years old

Reggie 1.25 inches 5.2 inches around; 8 pounds 8 oz, about 8 years old

Delilah 1.25 inches 5.6 inches around; 6 pounds 3 oz, 3 years old 

Lexxi 1.5 inches 4.5 inches around; 8 pounds, 7 years old

Gonzo 1.5 inches 1.2 inches around; 6 pounds 9 oz, 4 years old

Twiggy 1 inch 4 inches around, 2 pounds 14 oz, 3 years old


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Yeah, his bite looks good overall as well, he's not overshot or undershot.
> when he sleeps his tongue hangs out because his wee muzzle is so short, he also has breathing problems due to the severe muzzle, I actually do not think the extreme short muzzles should be desired, but it's happened to the breed in certain lines due to the desired look in a show ring. I realize pics are hard to judge & pardon the poor quality of my camera phone, (he's snoozing right now in a low light space) but you can see his face right beside my hand and you can see his muzzle length is shorter than my thumb nail! :lol: and I have small hands (my wedding band is a size 3.5)
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, his muzzle is TINY!! I don't think I've ever seen such a tiny muzzle. Wow.

I wish you would post more pics of your babies. They are both so adorable.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> Holy crap, his muzzle is TINY!! I don't think I've ever seen such a tiny muzzle. Wow.
> 
> I wish you would post more pics of your babies. They are both so adorable.


I know, it's really hard to believe unless you see him in person.
Thank you for the compliment! I adore my babies :love7: they are spoiled little rays of sunshine.

I don't post many pics anymore someone on here once told me he had a "wonky" head and it hurt my feelings, it's not his fault.. he's a product of selective breeding for appearance, which all show dogs today are (although he's not a show dog) Anyhow I don't dwell on it. 

I'll PM you we should swap e-mail addresses I'd love to share pics that way!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, Lulu had a bath tonight and had her muzzle measured from stop to end and around, so now she won't come near me! Haha. She is 1" from stop to end and 4" around. She just wasn't having any part of me measuring from tip to top of her head. I took a pic also--you can see how much fun she is having. lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I know, it's really hard to believe unless you see him in person.
> Thank you for the compliment! I adore my babies :love7: they are spoiled little rays of sunshine.
> 
> I don't post many pics anymore someone on here once told me he had a "wonky" head and it hurt my feelings, it's not his fault.. he's a product of selective breeding for appearance, which all show dogs today are (although he's not a show dog) Anyhow I don't dwell on it.
> ...


Wow, that's pretty damn rude. I don't see what the point is in saying mean things like that. If you don't like something, don't say anything at all. It's good that you don't let it get to you, though. It's not true! Just someone being bitter. I personally think he is absolutely adorable and perfect!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kitty

Do not go by what one person said! Your kids are gorgeous and we would all love more photos. My two are not perfect ir standard blah blah blah but in my eyes they are perfection! Please post more photos.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I know, it's really hard to believe unless you see him in person.
> Thank you for the compliment! I adore my babies :love7: they are spoiled little rays of sunshine.
> 
> I don't post many pics anymore someone on here once told me he had a "wonky" head and it hurt my feelings, it's not his fault.. he's a product of selective breeding for appearance, which all show dogs today are (although he's not a show dog) Anyhow I don't dwell on it.
> ...


Even the best bred show dogs have faults sometimes, there is no perfect dog- just the perfect dog for each one of us. I for one think your boy is a tiny little baby doll that is absolutely beautiful in every way. I think it is rude for others to judge our dogs, unless it is asked of them. My dog isn't perfect, but I love him and he is a wonderful dog. Each of our dogs is adorable in their own way. I can't even name all the dogs on this site that I just adore either for their looks or personality. Bijou is certainly one of the cute little guys


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Even the best bred show dogs have faults sometimes, there is no perfect dog- just the perfect dog for each one of us. I for one think your boy is a tiny little baby doll that is absolutely beautiful in every way. I think it is rude for others to judge our dogs, unless it is asked of them. My dog isn't perfect, but I love him and he is a wonderful dog. Each of our dogs is adorable in their own way. I can't even name all the dogs on this site that I just adore either for their looks or personality. Bijou is certainly one of the cute little guys


Thanks! I adore Toby's darling mask.. I'm a sucker for fawns with masks


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Y'know, with my kids AND my dogs, no-one is more aware of their conformation faults, limitations, bad behavioural traits etc. than me, and I'm always the FIRST to laugh and joke about it. Every single living thing has "defects" according to some, but it's all down to a critiquing individual's perception isn't it!!! 

I've NEVER been one of those parents who sees their kids, fur or skin, as anything other than what they are, warts and all, so when someone does critisise, observe or suggest a fault, I simply have a laugh and agree with them, often enlarging on it or explaining the whys of it for them - my son's teacher never ceases to be amazed and says she wishes ALL parents were more like me instead of the "Oh, no, NOT MY JOHNNY ....." brigade.

I don't see the point of not putting up pics for those who love ALL Chi's just because one person's perception caused them to say something considered worthy of "hurt feelings". People can say what they like about me and mine, it's never going to change how much I and those who already do, love them, is it!!?? I for one would LOVE to see pics of your Tiny, I just can't imagine a dog so small.

Looking at my girl's hooter, it's got to be 2.5 inches long, but I don't have a soft tape measure. Y'all can call her Ponocchio for all I care, won't worry me in the least, I can't deny the fact she has a snozz that goes on forever. What she lacks in perfect conformation, she makes up for in personality, and I'm damned if I'll hide her away to protect my precious feelings, she's my beloved mate, not a flawed _thing._


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Looking at my girl's hooter, it's got to be 2.5 inches long, but I don't have a soft tape measure. Y'all can call her Ponocchio for all I care, won't worry me in the least, I can't deny the fact she has a snozz that goes on forever. What she lacks in perfect conformation, she makes up for in personality, and I'm damned if I'll hide her away to protect my precious feelings, she's my beloved mate, not a flawed thing


That's exactly how I feel about my Chloe! He muzzle is probably that long too but she is the most loving and affectionate dog I have ever met BAR NONE! And surprisingly when I go out with her and Ax people gravitate to her more, usually because of her gorgeous colour. Winnie has a beautiful head but his cream coat looks quite plain compared to her rich chocolate which is super shiny and soft - no dog is perfect and we all prioritize different attributes.

Kitty D - It is so rude that people would comment on your dog's confirmation without being asked! Their dog probably isn't perfect either but at least you're well mannered enough not to throw it back in their face. There are some absolutely lovely people on this board but obviously some real stinkers too!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

*ConfORmation (as opposed to confIRmation)  ....*, sorry, it's one of my pet hates, along with "oriented" and "orientated" (there's no such word as the latter), but I digress .... anyway, about these unholy, human manipulated dogs' muzzles .....

"Conformation (dog)From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Conformation in dogs refers solely to the externally visible details of a dog's structure and appearance, as defined in detail by each dog breed's written breed standard. A dog that conforms to most of the items of description in its individual breed standard is said to have good conformation. 

Unlike equine conformation, there are no fixed rules for dog conformation, as dogs are the most variable in appearance of any animals ("Phenotypic variation among dog breeds, whether it be in size, shape, or behavior, is greater than for any other animal"[1]). Instead, conformation in dogs is based on the dog type from which the breed developed, along with many details that have been added to the breed standard for purposes of differentiation from other breeds, for working reasons, **or for enhancing the beauty of the animals from the viewpoint of the fanciers who wrote the breed standards*." 

* even to the great detriment of the breed concerned - those dang _fanciers _don't seem to care one bit, so long as it's aesthetically pleasing to them, to hell with the dog trying to eat, breathe etc!!!

Hey Sarah, I found a soft tape, tomorrow we have a "measure-off" - the Aussies will win the "who's got the longest nose in chi world" hands down lmao


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie and Minnie have long muzzles too. maybe i'll measure them just for fun  . 
i tried to measure Latte and she doesnt hold still. but the best i could see she has a 3/4 inch muzzle and around 3 1/2 inch around


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Kitty, please post more pics of your two, I would love to see them. 
I think at least 90% of the dogs on this forum are pet quality, much further away from standard than Mimi and Bijou. My own Harley definitely fits into this category lol. If you judge him to the standard, he has a good....tail! That is all! Wouldn't change him for the world. (Well, if I could magic his second testicle down I would ) 
The majority of us don't see the faults when looking at pictures, we just see the beautiful Chi.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I know, it's really hard to believe unless you see him in person.
> Thank you for the compliment! I adore my babies :love7: they are spoiled little rays of sunshine.
> 
> I don't post many pics anymore someone on here once told me he had a "wonky" head and it hurt my feelings, it's not his fault.. he's a product of selective breeding for appearance, which all show dogs today are (although he's not a show dog) Anyhow I don't dwell on it.
> ...


I think the person you're talking about who said he had a wonky head ,doesn't come on here anymore.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

*Oliver* my tiny boy is 
1" long muzzle
3.5" around muzzle 
3" to top of head

*Midge *my tiny puppy girl is
.75" long muzzle
3.5" around muzzle
2.5" to top of head

*Chiko *my golden haired boy
1.25" long muzzle 
3.75" around muzzle
3" to top of head

*Bella* the big black girl with the long nose & no stop ...
1.75" long muzzle
4.75" around muzzle
4" to top of head

So, does Bella win the "Gator Head Award", surely there can't be a more ungainly Chihuahua head around than that!!??


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

All of my guys protested A LOT at being measuerd so I only got length done. Winston just wanted to eat the tape measure (he's in a very chewy phase right now) and Axle kept jumping on my knee with his bear and messing up my measurements.

Ax is 1 year old and his muzzle length is 2.5cm or 1 inch

Chloe is 10 months old and her muzzle is 3cm long or 1.2 inches - I thought it would be longer, I think it has the illusion of being really long because she doesn't have a proper stop like my boys do.

Winston is 20 weeks old (I've had him for a month already, can't believe it!) and his muzzle is 2cm or .8 of an inch long


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I finally got Toby's measurements! It was a struggle, he wasn't so fond of the measuring tape!

At a few days shy of 9 months, his measurements are: 

Muzzle length: just about .75 inches
Muzzle width around: just less than 4 inches 

His muzzle is much shorter than I thought!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Thread revival!!!!
> 
> Gemma's muzzle is .75 inches long and just under 4 inches around. I was really surprised that her muzzle wasn't wider. I measured several times to make sure I got it right because I thought it should have been more. Her blue mask must make her muzzle look wider than it actually is.
> 
> This is the best profile pic I have of Gemma, but it's about a month old:


Caitlin, surprisingly Toby and Gemma have the SAME muzzle measurements. I really thought that his muzzle was longer. He does have a decent stop, but not quite as defined as Gemma's! Toby is over 5 lbs though! And 9 months old. I can't believe it. I remeasured just to make sure, and sure enough it is true!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Chloe is .75 long and 3" around with a overshot bite, (that I hope will correct somewhat)I think it's going to be a longer muzzle she is 5.5 months old.
Zoey is .75 long and 3.5" around with a undershot bite she was 4 years old in Feb.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's so funny that Toby's is about the same as Winnie and Gemma's since he is 5lb and almost fully grown and they are both under 3lb and under 5 months old - weird!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OzChi said:


> That's so funny that Toby's is about the same as Winnie and Gemma's since he is 5lb and almost fully grown and they are both under 3lb and under 5 months old - weird!


I know! I'm going to attempt to measure one more time in the morning (its 2am here), but I did it several times and that's what I came up with. His black muzzle makes it seem so much larger than it is.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe's is the same measurements, too. But his muzzle looks much bigger because his head is smaller, not nice and rounded like Gemma or Toby's.


















And this pic just because it's so cute

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Pam that last shot is gorgeous! He looks tiny there, how big is he?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's 4 pounds 7 oz. I just have large hands. lol


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Babushka's muzzle is just a little tiny bit bigger but because she doesn't have the awesome stop that Pepe does, hers looks so much longer.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Caitlin, surprisingly Toby and Gemma have the SAME muzzle measurements. I really thought that his muzzle was longer. He does have a decent stop, but not quite as defined as Gemma's! Toby is over 5 lbs though! And 9 months old. I can't believe it. I remeasured just to make sure, and sure enough it is true!


Wow, that is so weird! Coloring and stops can really make a muzzle look so much longer or shorter. Just like how Gemma's mask makes her muzzle look so wide, but it's actually not that wide at all. It was about 3.85 inches when I measured around. I was expecting it to be like 4.5 or more.


----------

